# Yanks/Sox



## JimG. (Oct 3, 2005)

Funny how we just can't seem to get rid of each other...this is how it was meant to be I guess.

Forget the homefield, I'm not happy that the Yanks have to play Anaheim...gonna be tough to win that one.

But they have to so we can have another Yanks/Sox ALCS. 

God bless the Sox...the Yanks/Sox rivalry is the best in sports; baseball would suck without it.


----------



## SkiDog (Oct 3, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> God bless the Sox...the Yanks/Sox rivalry is the best in sports; baseball would suck without it.



Im COMPLETE agreement....makes it all the better to watch....

Enjoy the post season all..

M


----------



## Paul (Oct 3, 2005)

Yeppers.

I can't believe that I want the Yankees to win anything, but I really want them to get past the Los Angeles, Orange County, Southern California Angels of Anaheim, Disneyland, West Coast, United States of America, North America, Western Hemisphere, Earth. 

It would suck to have to watch an ALCS that the games wouldn't start until almost 11:00p.m.

Of course, if its Sox / Yanks, Fox still won't let the damn games start until after 8:00 anyway....


----------



## noski (Oct 3, 2005)

Paul said:
			
		

> It would suck to have to watch an ALCS that the games wouldn't start until almost 11:00p.m.
> 
> Of course, if its Sox / Yanks, Fox still won't let the damn games start until after 8:00 anyway....


If it is a west coast series, there is always TIVO. That way- you get up extra early before you hear who won, "doot-doot" through the commercials while drinking your coffee, then head off to work! You net out ahead in the sleep category that way.


----------



## Paul (Oct 3, 2005)

noski said:
			
		

> Paul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No Tivo. No time for coffee or TV in general trying to get the 5 yr. old ready for school.

The networks _could_ have some consideration for us "Right-Coasters."


----------



## noski (Oct 3, 2005)

Paul said:
			
		

> No Tivo. No time for coffee or TV in general trying to get the 5 yr. old ready for school.
> 
> The networks _could_ have some consideration for us "Right-Coasters."



Figuring a 3 hour game...extra early should be about 4:30am.... but again, even with a vcr it could be done- fast forward during the spitting and scratching and pitcher changes, you could move it right along and still make the bus.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Oct 3, 2005)

Let the west coast trip go the whole way, wearing out the Yankee's pitching staff for the Sox (Red or White) to beat up in the ALCS...


----------



## Marc (Oct 3, 2005)

Yup, loved seeing the Spanks get shelled yesterday.  They deserved it... especially A Knob.


----------



## Paul (Oct 3, 2005)

noski said:
			
		

> Paul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No kids for you, eh?  :wink: 

Sorry, not changing my mind. Network bias to the left-coast bugs the crap outta me....


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 3, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Forget the homefield, I'm not happy that the Yanks have to play Anaheim...gonna be tough to win that one.



True dat, turns out they didn't do themselves any favors winning the division. Whitesox an easier first round for the Redsoxs.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 3, 2005)

I agree with everything you said except this




			
				JimG. said:
			
		

> God bless the Sox...


----------



## MtnMagic (Oct 3, 2005)

To remind our gentle readers: The Sox *are* the World Champions.

Whose your daddy?!


----------



## Stephen (Oct 4, 2005)

MtnMagic said:
			
		

> To remind our gentle readers: The Sox *are* the World Champions.
> 
> Whose your daddy?!



And let's not forget the new international sign for choking:


----------



## JimG. (Oct 4, 2005)

Stephen said:
			
		

> MtnMagic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it weren't for the wildcard the Sox would have regained the choking title this season after a 1 year hiatus.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 4, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> I agree with everything you said except this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh come now...you have to admit it is the best rivalry ever in sports.


----------



## Brettski (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh, I don't know...The Islanders and the Rangers in the 80's was pretty intense...


----------



## skibum1321 (Oct 4, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> Oh, I don't know...The Islanders and the Rangers in the 80's was pretty intense...


No one outside of NY cares about either of those teams though. It wouldn't bother me to never see either one of them play again.

And, although unfortunate, most of this country doesn't care about hockey.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 4, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> BeanoNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Jim, I admit that it is the best rivalry......It still doesn't mean that God should bless the sox! Notice I said I agree with everything exept that? :idea:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 4, 2005)

Stephen said:
			
		

> MtnMagic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd be careful with my comments until November gentlemen.  You only have a few weeks left as world champs, whether the Yanks win it or not.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 4, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> JimG. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My point was that without the Sox, baseball would be so boring I wouldn't even care about it. So, God bless 'em!


----------



## blacknblue (Oct 4, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> If it weren't for the wildcard the Sox would have regained the choking title this season after a 1 year hiatus.



Hmm... No Pedro, Cabrera, D-Lowe, Schilling (except for 3 quality starts) and Foulke (6+ ERA).  And 95 wins.  Choking?  Are you serious?


----------



## JimG. (Oct 4, 2005)

blacknblue said:
			
		

> JimG. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Almost 10 games in first place at the start of August, didn't win the division.

If they choked any harder they'd barf.


----------



## Stephen (Oct 4, 2005)

The difference is... they are in the playoffs even WITH choking.

What I want to know is, what is the Yanks' excuse for not locking this up weeks ago?

Oh, and while some people know how many championships the Yanks have won... EVERYONE knows how many playoff games they lost in a row last year...

Let's hope history repeats itself!

-Stephen


----------



## JimG. (Oct 4, 2005)

Stephen said:
			
		

> The difference is... they are in the playoffs even WITH choking.
> 
> What I want to know is, what is the Yanks' excuse for not locking this up weeks ago?
> 
> ...



The Yanks were terrible until the last 3 weeks of the season...it's a miracle they did win the division! So, you feel the Yanks won the division instead of the Sox tossing it? Nice try.

They did the Sox a favor by winning the division too, now your boys can go beat up on the White Sox instead of struggling against the Angels. You're welcome!

And we all know how many championships the Sox have won in the past 87 years...1. 

My only hope is that the ALCS is Yanks/Sox. If not, my interest in the sport is over for the year.


----------



## Paul (Oct 4, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> And we all know how many championships the Sox have won in the past 87 years...1.



Championships (ALCS) or World Series ?


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 4, 2005)

Still amazes me it's the "World" Series. Since when was Toronto representative of the whole world? And while we're on the subjects, how do the Patriots get to be World Champions? Yet, the US soccer teams are ranked what, 8th in the world (for real), and no one notices.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 4, 2005)

Paul said:
			
		

> JimG. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excuse my faux pas; World Series of course.


----------



## Paul (Oct 4, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Still amazes me it's the "World" Series. Since when was Toronto representative of the whole world? And while we're on the subjects, how do the Patriots get to be World Champions? Yet, the US soccer teams are ranked what, 8th in the world (for real), and no one notices.



Well... it used to be both Toronto AND Montreal....


RE Pats: Because the U.S. is the only country in the world that plays this. 

 :blink:


----------



## Paul (Oct 4, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Paul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I am grasping at straws here...


----------



## JimG. (Oct 4, 2005)

Paul said:
			
		

> JimG. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But we're all having fun!


----------



## Paul (Oct 5, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Paul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well.....we _were_ until the 14-2 shellacking yesterday... :roll:


----------



## blacknblue (Oct 5, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> blacknblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huh?  10 games?  Umm... actually 5 1/2.  And that was before an unprecedented 30 days in a row w/o a day off.  Yankees went 16-4 over their last 20.  The Sox had the 3rd-best record in the majors over the last stretch of the year (40 games, I think).  Hardly a choke.

If you want a choke, go to Cleveland.  Batted .125 with RISP over their last 7 games, losing five one-run games.


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Oct 5, 2005)

First off...about the Red Sox.....

AAARRRGGGHHHHH!!

Second.

The Yankees won the division this year BECAUSE of the wild card. If there were no Wild Card, there would have been a 1 game play-off. In other words...the Yankees were GIVEN the division b/c both teams made the play-offs.

All I can picture in my head right now is that Yankee cap on Frodo's head. :wink: 

Have I mentioned.....


AAARRGGGHHHHH!!!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 5, 2005)

Friday's may be a very sad day for Sox fans ...... time will only tell.


----------



## loafer89 (Oct 6, 2005)

I am not a really big fan of baseball, but I am a Yankee fan. Personally it would be nice to see the White Socks win the World Series, after all it's been a long time since they last won in 1917, and they like Boston deserve there turn.


----------



## hammer (Oct 6, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> I am not a really big fan of baseball, but I am a Yankee fan. Personally it would be nice to see the White Socks win the World Series, after all it's been a long time since they last won in 1917, and they like Boston deserve there turn.


If that does happen, I hope that Red Sox fans can tip their hats like the Cardinals fans did last year...

Hold on...Boston sports fans being gracious?  What am I thinking?  :blink:


----------



## JimG. (Oct 6, 2005)

blacknblue said:
			
		

> If you want a choke, go to Cleveland.  Batted .125 with RISP over their last 7 games, losing five one-run games.



No thanks, I avoid Cleveland as much as possible. I'm glad the White Sox swept them the last weekend.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 6, 2005)

The 0-2 hole is just the set-up like I posted before. Now the White Sox wake up and realize where they are.

The Red Sox really like to live on the edge, don't they?


----------



## Paul (Oct 6, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> The 0-2 hole is just the set-up like I posted before. Now the White Sox wake up and realize where they are.
> 
> The Red Sox really like to live on the edge, don't they?



It seems to be the only way to motivate them....


Slackers!  :angry:


----------



## blacknblue (Oct 6, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> The 0-2 hole is just the set-up like I posted before. Now the White Sox wake up and realize where they are.
> 
> The Red Sox really like to live on the edge, don't they?



I'd really rather not, but that does seem to be our fate.  Last 3 times facing a sweep for the Sox?  Cleveland in 1999--we won the series; Oakland in 2003--we won the series; New York in 2004--we won the series.  11-2 when facing a must-win since '99.
Let's do it again!


----------



## JimG. (Oct 6, 2005)

blacknblue said:
			
		

> Let's do it again!



Believe it or not, I'm rooting for them too. I live for Yanks/Red Sox baseball.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 6, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> loafer89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Strat (Oct 7, 2005)

Sox are out. Sorry boys.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 7, 2005)

And...the Sox just blew it...some things never change I guess :roll:  

Well, got more time now to do other things.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 7, 2005)

Owch


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 8, 2005)

WEll i said either the yanks or sox would get picked off, i didnt expect it to be my team in a sweep, and the yanks arent looking so goood now either, i bet FOX is about to puke with a angels/whitesox series, i wonder how those ratings will do.  Their only hope is to have St. Louis in the series now, its the last team that has a national following.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 8, 2005)

Well I'm not counting the Yanks out just yet.  I never underestimate them.  We'll have to see.  4pm Start!  Can't wait!


----------



## JimG. (Oct 10, 2005)

Bosox out...WTF?

Yanks still hanging in by a thread. Even if they win, not the same for me now that the Sox are gone.


----------



## Brettski (Oct 10, 2005)

Can you say

*MOOSE*


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 10, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> Can you say
> 
> *MOOSE*




Moose!  .... They kept him in California after game 2 with a catcher to spare him a roundtrip flight if a Game 5 was needed.  Looks like he's all ready to go for tonight.  BTW ... Mariano is looked real good last night..... I LOVE OCTOBER!!!!!!


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 11, 2005)

5-3 Angels
:beer:


----------



## Marc (Oct 11, 2005)

Suppose that collision in the outfield hurt at all.



I know I'd be hurting after coliding with Sheffield.



Anyway, seeing the Yanks lose my bitterness of the Sox loss was slightly tempered.  Plus the Pats won.

 :beer:


----------



## Stephen (Oct 11, 2005)

Mwuh-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha

Equal misery is the BEST.

-Stephen


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 11, 2005)

BTW - I was at Fenway for game 3, and while I was cheering for the Red Sox all the way, it was clear that Chicago was a better team and did deserve to win. It was a great game, and kudos to the Faithful for giving Graffanino a big cheer when he was announced.


----------



## ChileMass (Oct 11, 2005)

Sorry, Yankee fans - your team is just another ball club now.  

I think Stephen hit it right on the head - 

mwwah-hah-hah-hah-hah.....!!!


----------



## Paul (Oct 11, 2005)

Its the Curse of A-Rod!!!!


 :lol:


----------



## JimG. (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow, you guys really get off on another team losing, huh?

Yes, it turns out both teams suck. There's always next year.

For me, the only lasting image is seeing Bernie Williams on the bench instead of in center watching BUBBA CROSBY blow the game and the Yanks season by crashing into Sheffield who would have easily caught that ball. Blew the game open.

BUBBA CROSBY :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: !


----------



## ChileMass (Oct 11, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Wow, you guys really get off on another team losing, huh?



Oh, c'mon Jim - you gotta be kidding!  Yankee fans have DELIGHTED in the misery of the Red Sox for decades.  When the Sox lost the other day and the video was shown on the Yankee Stadium jumbotron, the Yankee fans stood and cheered like crazy.  So now that the shoe is on the other foot, don't be crying foul.  Both Sox and Yankee fans live by the sword and die by the sword.  No mercy from either side, baby - !!!

Bernie certainly would not have gotten to that ball, but does Sheff catch it - who knows?  The Yanks got a couple of VERY questionable calls form the umps, too (Cano was absolutely inside the basepath, IMO).  But it's nice to see the Yanks on the short end of the calls for a change.  

The good news for you Yanks fans is that no matter what it takes, the Boss will spend plenty of dough in the winter to make sure you are contenders again next year, while the Sox try to rebuild from within.  Don't get your shorts in a bunch - your Yankee pennant/World Series birthright will be there next season, just like every other season......


----------



## JimG. (Oct 11, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Bosox out...WTF?
> 
> Yanks still hanging in by a thread. Even if they win, not the same for me now that the Sox are gone.



Chile bud, I don't much care what other folks do in these situations. Above was my reaction to the Sox losing: disappointment. 

Not to say I wouldn't be happy to see the Yanks beat the Sox, but I really feel cheated that both lost and we didn't get our annual Yanks/Sox deathmatch.

It's just a game; but please, don't lump me in with alot of other NY fans who live to curse, insult, and abuse Sox fans. I live to see good baseball and that's what Yanks/Sox is ALL about for me.

Frankly, I took my oldest son David to a Yanks game at the stadium when he was 5 and vowed never to go back...too much drunken, obscenity laced stupidity.
Sad.


----------



## Brettski (Oct 11, 2005)

Met fan here....had to watch though....

They say pitching is everything.....but hitting wins games

If not for the collision it's a close game....but the Yanks just didn't hit.

Bottom line

BTW...it's the Centerfielders ball


----------



## Stephen (Oct 11, 2005)

The T-shirt says it best:

I root for the BoSox and whoever is playing the Yanks.

-Stephen


----------



## ChileMass (Oct 11, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> It's just a game; but please, don't lump me in with alot of other NY fans who live to curse, insult, and abuse Sox fans. I live to see good baseball and that's what Yanks/Sox is ALL about for me.



Jim - no way!  All youse Yankee fans are all the same - !!!!!....... :wink: 

Forgive me.  I always jump on Yankee fans, even when they are trying to be kind about the Sox (which is rare).  I am admittedly really touchy about my Red Sox, and years of war against the Yankees and their fans has made me a little defensive.  Sorry, man - I have watched the Sox lose to the Yanks for too many years.  Even after last year, my reflex reaction is still to want to get in an argument.

All that aside, though, watching the Yanks get a lesson in humility every year for the last 5 years has been pretty rewarding...... :beer:


----------



## Brettski (Oct 11, 2005)

Are you as touchy about the Pats missing the playoffs this year?


----------



## ChileMass (Oct 11, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> Are you as touchy about the Pats missing the playoffs this year?



Obviously, you're completely insane.  :wink:   :wink: 

Who can beat the Pats in the AFC East?  No one.  In the AFC, the only question is whether the Pats or Colts finish with a better record, because that team has the home field advantage for the AFC championship game before moving on to smack the crap out of whatever NFC team shows up to play them in the Super Bowl (in Detroit - blecccch!!).   

Don't even start with me about the J-E-T-S.  And Pittsburgh's season may have ended last nite with Big Ben going down in a heap.  

The Pats will lose this weekend at Denver to go into the bye week 3-3.  I do not see them losing another game after the break, so they finish 13-3.  The only question is whether the Colts can win at least 14 games and how healthy the Pats secondary can get over the next 3 months.  That's a long time to get guys healthy and integrate new players into their system, as they proved last year.  

In Bill We Trust


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 11, 2005)

Clinton?


----------



## ChileMass (Oct 11, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Clinton?



Har - that's a laugh.  

Belichick


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 11, 2005)

My pains from Friday have eased a bit considering that the YANKEES lost as well!!!!  :beer:


----------



## Marc (Oct 12, 2005)

I have really embraced and truly enjoy being bitter and spiteful.  I wonder if that is a bad thing?





Has anyone noticed Belichick is wearing big ol' Pat's sweatshirts with cut off sleeves.  He looks like he should be sleeping outside of Foxboro in a dishwasher box or something.


Still not as bad as Cowher and his, I will stab you if you look at me funny scowl.


----------



## skibum1321 (Oct 12, 2005)

Marc said:
			
		

> I have really embraced and truly enjoy being bitter and spiteful.  I wonder if that is a bad thing?


Nah, I enjoy it too - it's part of being a Sox fan. 86 years of agony will do that.


----------



## smitty77 (Oct 12, 2005)

Marc said:
			
		

> Has anyone noticed Belichick is wearing big ol' Pat's sweatshirts with cut off sleeves.  He looks like he should be sleeping outside of Foxboro in a dishwasher box or something.


My wife says he should throw that stupid shirt out (it looks more like a poncho) and put on one of those baggy hooded sweatshirts from last year.  We both firmly believe that is the reason the Pats are having so much trouble.


----------



## Brettski (Oct 12, 2005)

13-0 run after the bye....now there's an optimist...or a fool...

(Queue Elton John)

Vinnie, Vinnie, Vinnie and the Jeeeeeeeets


----------



## Paul (Oct 12, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> 13-0 run after the bye....now there's an optimist...or a fool...



"There's a fine line between stupid, and clever"
-David St. Hubbins


----------



## skibum1321 (Oct 12, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> 13-0 run after the bye....now there's an optimist...or a fool...
> 
> (Queue Elton John)
> 
> Vinnie, Vinnie, Vinnie and the Jeeeeeeeets


If anyone could do it, it would be the Pats. And the Jets? Come on, I thought you were better than that. If you have to root for a NY team, at least root for the Giants.


----------



## Brettski (Oct 12, 2005)

I do...and I bleed blue....but I've been rooting for both since I've been a wee lad and they were both horrendous....I'm curious...you talk like the Jets are like the other green team down the Jersey TPK


----------

